# Avengers 4: Wie geht es nach Infinity War weiter? - Spoiler!



## Felix Schuetz (4. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 4: Wie geht es nach Infinity War weiter? - Spoiler!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers 4: Wie geht es nach Infinity War weiter? - Spoiler!*


----------



## Phone (4. Mai 2018)

Das mit dem Seelenstein hatte ich schon in einer Diskussion erwähnt und wird so kommen, da es ja noch nen Haufen Filme geben soll unter anderem halt auch Spiderman oder Guardians etc.

Glaube bei  "sie hört zu existieren". fehlt ein --->AUF

Zudem bin ich der Meinung das Thanos im Grunde Recht hat...^^


----------



## Odin333 (4. Mai 2018)

Um Loki ist es wirklich schade, hätteihn gerne noch öfter gesehen. Dass Stark eine wichtige Rolle im nächsten Teil einnimmt finde ich super! Vielleicht hat Pepper ja überlebt und wir bekommen endlich Rescue zu sehen.

Dass Nebula letztendlich zum Helden wird glaube ich kaum, den Part wird wohl (leider) Capitänin Marvell übernehmen.


----------



## Maiernator (5. Mai 2018)

Loki und Heimdall dürften wirklich tot sein, weil sie ja davor gestorben sind.  Man muss auch bedenken das Idris Elba für eine Nebenfigur unglaublich teuer sein dürfte, selbst Marvel schaut bei sowas aufs Geld, ein Nebendarsteller der einfach mal so 5 Mio + für eine paar Szenen bekommt ist bei mittlerweile 5+ Filme sau teuer. Genauso dürften sie bei den anderen verfahren die a) keine Lust mehr haben oder b)als Nebendarsteller das Budget stark strapazieren. Portman wurde ja auch rausgeschrieben, Paltrow war kurz davor, siehe Age of Ultron und Civil War.
Klar Evans und Downey ziehen unglaublich, sind auch beide mehr oder weniger die Gründer des MCU rein Charaktertechnisch, Hemsworth Solo Filme waren bis auf den dritten ja eher meh.
Aber die Geschichten sind auch aus-erzählt, es gibt von Thor, Iron man und dem Cap jetzt schon jeweils 3 Solo Filme. Zumal die von Downey beide eher kacke waren und Evans sein letzter war mehr oder weniger Avengers light. 

Ich denke also das man viele der altgedienten Stars sterben lässt, aus mehreren Gründe. Einige haben keinen bock mehr, andere sind vllt zu teuer geworden und oder/als solisten eher mau und weitere Charaktere überladen das Universum einfach zu stark, wodurch Crossover Filme immer schwerer werden würden. Ergo kommen die neuen Helden wieder zurück, ob durch eine Zeitreise, 

Quantenuniversum oder so wird man sehen. Cap Marvel wird wohl eine große Rolle spielen, aber wenn der Solo-Film floppt wird das für die Macher danach eher schwierig, weil der Charakter dann verbrannt ist. Weis nicht warum Marvel das Risiko eingeht ehrlich gesagt (Cap Marvel kennt außerhalb der comics so gut wie niemand in der heutigen Zeit), gibt so viele neue Helden die stark an der Kinokasse waren und eine größere Rolle in IW2 wohl die bessere Idee wären. Auf der anderen Seite waren Thor 3 und Black Panther bei Drehstart noch nicht angelaufen, hätte da eher auf die Guardians getippt in Verbindung mit Adam Warlock. Da sie den aber erst in der Credit Szene gebracht haben wird er wohl nur wenig Screentime haben.

Also was macht Cap Marvel?, Versucht sie mit Thor und dem Rest Thanos zu finden, während Ant man und Wasp die "toten" Helden rettet? Und weiss sie von dem Antmanplan. Das ist die wichtige Frage, weil bis auf Firepower bringt sie eigtl nichts mit.


----------



## Phone (5. Mai 2018)

Ich dachte erst DR. Strange befreit sich und die anderen aus dem Seelenstein aber ja Ant-Man ist auch noch am Start...
Der wird in die Subatomare Ebene geschrumpft und haut alle raus.


----------



## stevem (5. Mai 2018)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr blöd das man Nick Fury tod erst in der Post-Credit-Szene sieht, da es sich ja hierbei um einen der wichtigeren Hauptcharaktere handelt wär es schon besser gewesen man hätte diese Szene noch in den Hauptfilm mitrein genommen, vor allem wird das dann für viele die diese Szene nicht gesehen haben eine große Überraschung in Avengers 4 sein, das Nick Fury plötzlich tot ist und sie nicht mal wissen warum.

Das sich Hulk plötzlich in die Hose macht und den Kampf scheut, fand ich auch sowas von doof, okay schon in Thor Ragnarok ging es mit Hulk bergab, was mich als Hulk Fan total ärgert.


----------



## Rhiniel (5. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergehen wird, Marvel hat auf jeden Fall viele Möglichkeiten. Eines ist aber sicher, fast alle der "Verstorbenen" werden auch wieder ins Leben finden. Guardians of the Galaxy 3 wird kommen, Spiderman 2 ebenfalls und ein weiterer Dr. Strange Film ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, ebenso wie Black Panther 2 nach dem riesigen Erfolg des ersten Teils.

Loki und Heimdall werden wahrscheinlich für immer erledigt sein, aber so sehr ich die schauspielerische Leistung von Hiddleston als Loki mag, so  ist der Film-Loki nur ein ganz ganz schwacher Abklatsch seiner Comicvorlage und kann gerne verschwinden.

Weiterhin überschätzt ihr in eurem Artikel ganz massiv Carol Denvers. Wer die Comics kennt weiß, dass sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt alleine eine Chance gegen Thanos mit allen Steinen hätte (übrigens auch ohne Steine würde sie es extrem schwer haben), selbst Galactus oder Eternity sehen gegen einen voll bestückten Infinity Gauntlet kein Land. Gut, die Filme halten sich nicht unbedingt an die Comicvorlagen, insofern wird sie dort vielleicht stärker positioniert. 

In den Comics gibt es sehr viel mächtigere und interessantere Heldinnen als Carol Denvers, beispielsweise Jean Grey als Phoenix. Ein Marvelfilm der sich nur um Phoenix dreht wäre eine feine Sache, nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das mit den Lizenzen verhält, da sie auch Teil der X-Men Filme ist. Phoenix wäre für Marvel eine gute Möglichkeit den kosmischen Handlungsbogen stärker in die Filme zu bringen und dann Figuren wie Galactus, Eternity, Abraxas, Oblivion, Zeus, Silver Surfer, Nova, Quasar, Annihilus und so weiter auf den Schirm zu zaubern. Wenn ich z.B. an eine Verfilmung von Annihilation denke läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen

http://marvel.wikia.com/wiki/Annihilation


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr blöd das man Nick Fury tod erst in der Post-Credit-Szene sieht, da es sich ja hierbei um einen der wichtigeren Hauptcharaktere handelt wär es schon besser gewesen man hätte diese Szene noch in den Hauptfilm mitrein genommen, vor allem wird das dann für viele die diese Szene nicht gesehen haben eine große Überraschung in Avengers 4 sein, das Nick Fury plötzlich tot ist und sie nicht mal wissen warum.


Warum wissen sie das nicht? Alzheimer das sie nicht mehr wissen das die Hälfte aller Lebewesen verschwanden und das darunter auch Fury und Hill fallen konnten? Davon ab sollte so langsam jeder wissen bei einem Marvelfilm wirklich den kompletten Abspann auszusitzen.

Davon ab gehe ich davon aus das man diese Szene in Avengers 4 eh sehen wird, um zu erklären wieso Captain Marvel zur Hilfe kommt, das ist weitaus wichtiger zu erklären als der "Tod" von Fury und Hill.

Edit:



Rhiniel schrieb:


> In den Comics gibt es sehr viel mächtigere und interessantere Heldinnen als Carol Denvers, beispielsweise Jean Grey als Phoenix. Ein Marvelfilm der sich nur um Phoenix dreht wäre eine feine Sache, nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das mit den Lizenzen verhält, da sie auch Teil der X-Men Filme ist.


Demnächst kein Problem mehr, wenn Disney fast alles von Fox übernommen hat, dann hat Disney/Marvel wieder die Lizenzen im Haus und quasi alles in eigener Hand. Außer Sony macht dann mit ihrer Spidey Lizenz Probleme.


----------



## stevem (5. Mai 2018)

Ich dachte eigendlich immer das Captain Marvel ein Kerl ist ?

http://marvel.wikia.com/wiki/Mar-Vell_(Earth-616)


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigendlich immer das Captain Marvel ein Kerl ist ?
> 
> Mar-Vell (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia


Du hast die Seite aber schon richtig gelesen und mitbekommen das Mar-Vell tot ist ?

Danach hat dann Carol Danvers die Identität Captain Marvel übernommen.

http://marvel.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_Marvel


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigendlich immer das Captain Marvel ein Kerl ist ?
> 
> Mar-Vell (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Nur bis 1982


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX11yw6YL1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Celine Dion weiss wie es weiter geht da sie den Abspann von Infinity War gesungen hat !


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Infinity War? Nicht Deadpool 2? Immerhin springt in dem Video nicht Thanos in Stöckelschuhen rum, sondern Deadpool.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Infinity War? Nicht Deadpool 2? Immerhin springt in dem Video nicht Thanos in Stöckelschuhen rum, sondern Deadpool.





> What's left to say?
> These prayers ain't working anymore
> Every word shot down in flames
> What's left to do with these broken pieces on the floor?
> ...



Und die werden ja alle zu "Ashes" am Ende


----------



## StefanWeiss (6. Mai 2018)

Sehr schön aufbereitet, Herr Schütz


----------



## Phobinator (7. Mai 2018)

Wieso ist der Stormbreaker jetzt plötzlich ne Axt und kein Hammer mehr?
Thor hatte schon mal ne Axt, aber die nannte sich Jarnbjorn...

Ist das mal wieder ne "künstlerische Freiheit" des MCUs und die beiden wurden einfach vermischt?


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Mai 2018)

Sagtmal ist euch was aufgefallen,im Trailer bei der Schlacht in Wakanda ist eine Unstimmigkeit.


Warum ist der im Trailer aber nicht im Film ?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder ist hier eine Szene aus Avengers 4 versehentlich reingeschnitten worden oder da wurde etwas umgeschrieben um Drehbuch.

und ich hab hier auch gleich noch eine Unstimmigkeit,das ist die Szene wo Thanos auf den Planeten Titan gegen Spiderman,Ironman und usw kämpft,im Film Fehlen ihm aber nur noch zwei Steine als er auf den Planeten Titan ist und zwar der Gedankenstein und der Zeitstein,hier fehlen aber mehre im Trailer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Entweder ist hier eine Szene aus Avengers 4 versehentlich reingeschnitten worden oder da wurde etwas umgeschrieben um Drehbuch.



Weder noch. Der Trailer wurde absichtlich so produziert, um die wahren Geschehnisse im Film zu verschleiern. Ja, soviel Aufwand macht Marvel sich inzwischen, auch um gegen Spoiler zu kämpfen.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. Mai 2018)

Aber dann hätte man die Szene mit hulk doch garnicht machen müssen weil man im Trailer Bruce Bener mit den anderen 3 zusammen sieht und diese szene rein garnichts aussagt über das was im Film passiert und beim handschuh genau das selbe.Im Film fehlen Thanos auf titan nur zwei Steine,hier im Trailer sind es mehre.

Beim Handschuh kann man es fast verstehen weil das dann sagen würde thanos ist schon im besitzt von 4 Steinen,aber anders herum kann man auch sagen wenn Thanos im Trailer auch die 4 Steine auf Titan schon hat bleibt die Spannung hoch ob er alle 6 bekommt.

Bei Hulk,das ist einfach nur Unlogisch meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aber dann hätte man die Szene mit hulk doch garnicht machen müssen weil man im Trailer Bruce Bener mit den anderen 3 zusammen sieht und diese szene rein garnichts aussagt über das was im Film passiert und beim handschuh genau das selbe.Im Film fehlen Thanos auf titan nur zwei Steine,hier im Trailer sind es mehre.
> 
> Beim Handschuh kann man es fast verstehen weil das dann sagen würde thanos ist schon im besitzt von 4 Steinen,aber anders herum kann man auch sagen wenn Thanos im Trailer auch die 4 Steine auf Titan schon hat bleibt die Spannung hoch ob er alle 6 bekommt.
> 
> Bei Hulk,das ist einfach nur Unlogisch meiner Ansicht nach.


Die Macher des Films haben im Trailer bewusst Hulk auftreten lassen, damit der Eindruck entsteht, dass er in der Schlacht um Wakanda mitmischt. Tatsächlich wurde diese Szene extra für den Trailer abgeändert, denn im Film ist an seiner Stelle ja der Hukbuster im Einsatz. Marvel wollte die Zuschauer in die Irre führen, damit die Überraschung am Anfang (Thanos besiegt Hulk mühelos) umso größer ist. Gleicher Fall mit den Infinity Stones, von denen im Trailer deutlich weniger zu sehen sind. Auch eine Szene mit Spider-Man wurde für den Trailer absichtlich umgestaltet.


----------

